# A LITTLE STORY



## Dansalata (Apr 27, 2010)

I WORKED IN A PHARMACY IN SOUTHERN CALIF. IN THE 70S WHILE IN HIGH SCHOOL, SOME DUTIES  STOCKING SHELVES DELIVERY GEN MAINTENANCE, I HUNG UP THIS CLOCK IN 1973, I WAS SO PROUD, SOMEWHERE IN THE 1990S I WAS DRIVING BY AND SAW THE STORE WAS CLOSING, HAD  OWNERS THAT WERENT THE ONES  WHEN I WORKED THERE, I ASKED THEM IF I COULD HAVE THE CLOCK (ITWAS STILL HANGING THERE) THEY SAID YES AND IT STILL WORKS!!!


----------



## CMPharmD (Apr 27, 2010)

As a pharmacy student, I can really appreciate this.... awesome that you hung it up too when it opened!


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 27, 2010)

That is very cool! Next time you go there, ask them for the cash register.. []


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Apr 28, 2010)

That's a great story and a cool clock. What year is the Sportster ad? And the next time you go, don't ask for the cash register, ask for the safe.  ~Mike


----------



## sandchip (Apr 28, 2010)

Good for you.  Things do work out once in a while.


----------



## Dansalata (Apr 28, 2010)

thank you all for the comments, i dont know what year the harley ad is but its a early one, i dont know whats there where te old store was the town i grew up in has changed so much just like everything now days...


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 29, 2010)

The reason the clock works even today is that it wasn't "manufactured" in China. Nice piece you have there in your museum.[]


----------



## glass man (Apr 29, 2010)

NICE CLOCK! SOME COLLECT REXALL ITEMS.


----------



## Dansalata (Apr 30, 2010)

THANKS JASON  THANKS JAMIE... YEAH IT WAS COOL TO  HAVE THIS MEMORY OF MY JOB WHEN I WAS 17,36 YEARS AGO... DANG IM GETTIN OLD!!!


----------



## jesster64 (May 1, 2010)

a dollar a day and all you can eat? 
 My first job was $2.64 an hour. 30 years ago. I still have "Ginos" hat from that job. If anyone remembers, Ginos was mcdonalds biggest competition and featured KFC and burgers. The Gino Giant was their answer to the big mac and dom deluise was the gino jeanie. Allright, time to take my milk of magnesia and do 3 pushups before calling it a day.


----------



## cordilleran (May 1, 2010)

I am sure you've earned more per hour during the ensuing years. My first job was $15.00 per day bucking hay. I got a real job earning $1.10 per hour, followed by $3.50 per hour going 1,250 feet below the earth's surface as a miner. My latest, and highest paying job, was as an editor with a large daily at $11.70 per hour.


----------



## Penn Digger (May 2, 2010)

James,

 Your posts are always interesting and you are most definately capable of far more than being an editor at some daily.  One of my best friends has the same job and passed on a press job for a DC Congressman?  WTH????


 PD


----------

